
West Virginia allows painkiller addicts to sue prescribing doctors - Mz
http://www.cbsnews.com/news/west-virginia-allows-painkiller-addicts-to-sue-doctors-who-got-them-hooked/
======
danieltillett
Well I hope nobody in West Virginia has serious pain in need of treatment. It
is a good thing that doctors can always accurately diagnose how much pain
someone is in and then prescribe the correct treatment because otherwise laws
like this will just lead to desperate patients not getting help.

